

Save Most Time On Hacker News - andrewmcdonough
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/save-most-time-on-hacker-/ipkgfmdigiaolpbhkaklnpibeopcdmge

======
jlecour
I don't always use Google Chrome, but when I do I want it to be HN-free.

